# De QWERTZ à AZERTY



## paul171195 (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, je vient d'acheter un macbook pro 13 pouce en suisse mais j'ai un clavier QWERTZ, j'aimerais passer en clavier AZERTY. Je recherche plein de solution et j'ai trouver un site, KB covers mais je ne s'est pas si c'est vraiment fiable. J'aimerais avoir des informations de plus j'ai trouver un clavier sur ce site mais il y a marquer US / European ISO Keyboard, est ce que cela est dérangeant.
Clavier trouver sur le site : http://www.kbcovers.com/servlet/Detail?no=469
Merci de vos réponse et si vous connaissez d'autre moyen pour passer en AZERTY n'hésiter pas à me le dire.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (13 Mars 2013)

KB covers est excellent, je ne peux que te les recommander ! J'utilise leurs produits depuis des années maintenant. D'ailleurs, j'avais fait quelques photos pour une review, et honte à moi, je n'ai toujours pas eu le temps de la poster.
Bref, fonce les yeux fermés, leur produit est top !
Le clavier que tu as mis en lien est celui qu'il te faut. Avant, KB Covers faisait des claviers différents pour les claviers US et les claviers ISO, mais ils ont simplifié le truc, j'imagine que c'était plus simple pour la production et que pas mal de gens devaient se planter.
J'ai utilisé une KB cover pour la première fois il y a de cela au moins 5 ans, je l'ai changée après 4 ans d'utilisation quotidienne (je passe ma journée à taper sur mon clavier, j'avoue qu'elle a rendu l'âme), j'en ai aussitôt racheté une, et quand mes ordis ont été volés et que je les ai remplacés, j'ai immédiatement commandé des KB covers à nouveau pour protéger mes claviers. Ces trucs sont vraiment bien, vu qu'ils sont tellement fins qu'ils sont presque invisibles, c'est agréable de taper dessus (les touches ne glissent pas sans arrêt sous les ongles), et on peut du coup changer la langue de son clavier (super utile quand comme moi on a besoin d'un clavier russe et pas envie de mettre de vieux autocollants moisis ou d'aller acheter un ordi en Russie).
J'en ai offert un à un ami très exactement pour le problème que tu as (enfin, inversement, vu que lui avait un AZERTY et voulait un QWERTZ) et il le trouve génial.
Je pense personnellement que c'est la meilleure solution. Après, tu peux t'amuser à réarranger les touches, mais tu n'auras pas les caractères spéciaux au bon endroit.

PS : je précise que je n'ai pas d'actions chez eux, hein, c'est juste que j'adore leurs produits, et quand j'aime bien, je le fais savoir  En plus, ils sont vraiment sympas, on a eu quelques échanges d'emails il y a quelques mois, justement pour le clavier de cet ami (à l'époque, il y avait encore une différence entre claviers US et claviers ISO), et l'ami étant en Amérique, ils m'ont contactée dès ma commande pour être sûrs que je ne m'étais pas trompée et que je voulais bien un clavier ISO et pas US. Vraiment sympa de leur part.


----------



## kaki74 (13 Mars 2013)

paul171195 a dit:


> Bonjour, je vient d'acheter un macbook pro 13 pouce en suisse mais j'ai un clavier QWERTZ, j'aimerais passer en clavier AZERTY



Et moi j'ai fait tout un scandale pour concerver mon clavier suisse sur mon macbook Pro !
au début j etais surpris par la disposition des touches mais au final il est bien mieux agencé que les clavier fr et maintenant je n'achete plus que ça.
apres c'est sur que si tu travail sur un autre ordi avec clavier azerty il vaut mieux tout armoniser.
Et si c'est KB fonctionne ca pourrai m ettre utile pour la suite.


----------



## paul171195 (13 Mars 2013)

Merci pour vos réponse. J'ai commandé le clavier que j'ai citer, je vous tien au courant pour vous dire si je suis satisfait ou pas.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (14 Mars 2013)

kaki74 a dit:


> Et moi j'ai fait tout un scandale pour concerver mon clavier suisse sur mon macbook Pro !
> au début j etais surpris par la disposition des touches mais au final il est bien mieux agencé que les clavier fr et maintenant je n'achete plus que ça.
> apres c'est sur que si tu travail sur un autre ordi avec clavier azerty il vaut mieux tout armoniser.
> Et si c'est KB fonctionne ca pourrai m ettre utile pour la suite.



Ah, le QWERTZ, y a que ça de vrai ! Je ne comprends pas la logique des AZERTY, c'est quand même le clavier le plus con du monde où il faut faire shift + ; pour avoir un point. C'est vrai, quoi. Le point, le signe typographique le moins utilisé dans la langue française, ça se comprend, après tout, toutes nos phrases se terminent par des points-virgules, n'est-ce pas ? O__o
Bref... J'imagine que ça fait sens quand on est habitué, mais le temps qu'on doit perdre avec un truc comme ça...

Reviens nous dire ce que tu penses de KB covers ! Je suis sûre que tu seras convaincu !


----------



## paul171195 (17 Mars 2013)

Voila j'ai reçu ma kb covers, je suis très satisfait il y a cependant un point négatif, le touches de sont presque plus électroluminescentes. Sinon ce clavier m'aura quand même bien dépanner parce que je ne voyait vraiment pas comment faire autrement. ^^


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Mars 2013)

Oui, ça, les touches, forcément ^^ Va falloir apprendre à taper à l'aveugle dans la nuit 
Je suis contente que le surclavier te plaise !


----------



## jc7net (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche les 21 touches du clavier Suisse! Quelqu'un pourrais m'aider? Mon modèle c'est AZERTY. 
Donc je veux faire le contraire de paul171195

Moi c'est de AZERTY à QWERTZ  

Merci déjà de vos reponses


----------



## Nevihta (11 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes ces infos.
comment la KB cover se fixe t elle sur le clavier ?
Savez vous si il existe une version belge ?

Sinon, si quelqu'un est intéressé par un échange, j'ai un QWERTZ, et je souhaite un AZERTY..

merci


----------



## jc7net (13 Février 2014)

Bonjour, mon clavier se fixe dans la vertical ex:   l_l  
car il y a des clavier que sont fixée em horizontal. Le votre est un Suisse les touches ?

Bonne journée


----------

